# Shipping to Cyprus



## tuse123 (Mar 26, 2012)

HI there. I am moving to Cyprus on the end of May 2012. I have a lots of clothes and shoes to move over. I was just wondering if anybody knows about any good, cheap way to send a stuff. I checked already on line but the prices are terribly high. I don't think it's gonna be more than 30kg and I don't mind the delivery to take longer( 2-3 weeks)
Thanks for any advice
Tina


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

If it's only 30kg it may be worth bringing it with you and paying the excess.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Why not just bring your spring/summer clothes and leave the rest with a friend to bring gradually with you next time you visit home? 30kg is doable in a couple of trips. Will noone visit?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Pam n Dave said:


> If it's only 30kg it may be worth bringing it with you and paying the excess.


Excess is a lot, especially with Easyjet. You can get away with a fair amount of excess with CY or BA.


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi, if you look through the recent thread " moving diary hope this helps others " by member Leesa13 she may be able to advise you. She flew out just this Sunday and I'm sure in some of her replies that she sent her belongings by T.N.T couriers. If you p.m her she will be glad to help I'm sure. I myself have 20 wooden crates of my missus clothes shoes bags and god knows what else which I am having to load in a 40ft container and have shipped over.
Darren


----------



## tuse123 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your advice. X


----------



## tuse123 (Mar 26, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> If it's only 30kg it may be worth bringing it with you and paying the excess.


I though I would do it. I could pay for extra case but the airlines charge £15 per extra kilo so that would be quite expensive :-(


----------



## tuse123 (Mar 26, 2012)

RHODES4712 said:


> Hi, if you look through the recent thread " moving diary hope this helps others " by member Leesa13 she may be able to advise you. She flew out just this Sunday and I'm sure in some of her replies that she sent her belongings by T.N.T couriers. If you p.m her she will be glad to help I'm sure. I myself have 20 wooden crates of my missus clothes shoes bags and god knows what else which I am having to load in a 40ft container and have shipped over.
> Darren


I will try to check the T.N.T and contact leesa13 also. It's just a shame u can't take extra suitcase on plane.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

RHODES4712 said:


> Hi, if you look through the recent thread " moving diary hope this helps others " by member Leesa13 she may be able to advise you. She flew out just this Sunday and I'm sure in some of her replies that she sent her belongings by T.N.T couriers. If you p.m her she will be glad to help I'm sure. I myself have 20 wooden crates of my missus clothes shoes bags and god knows what else which I am having to load in a 40ft container and have shipped over.
> Darren


Leesa 13 has arrived ok, but taking a short break....while she gets her Broadband installed!!

I think she used World Wide Delivery, :confused2: hopefully her boxes will be delivered tomorrow. I'm seeing her anyway so will mention the thread to her.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Leesa 13 has arrived ok, but taking a short break....while she gets her Broadband installed!!
> 
> I think she used World Wide Delivery, :confused2: hopefully her boxes will be delivered tomorrow. I'm seeing her anyway so will mention the thread to her.


Spoken with Lisa, she used 'We Deliver the World', and TNT have today dropped some of her boxes off, the others are coming on Monday. She has been able to track them daily so knew exactly where they were.


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

RHODES4712 said:


> Hi, if you look through the recent thread " moving diary hope this helps others " by member Leesa13 she may be able to advise you. She flew out just this Sunday and I'm sure in some of her replies that she sent her belongings by T.N.T couriers. If you p.m her she will be glad to help I'm sure. I myself have 20 wooden crates of my missus clothes shoes bags and god knows what else which I am having to load in a 40ft container and have shipped over.
> Darren


Hi 
you seem to be in the same position as us and wondered who you are shipping your stuff with. we have had several quotes but all seem a bit steep more so the cypriot companies who i thought would have been cheaper?

kim


----------

